# nasty rash! Anybody recognize it?



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Aloha all.

Maximus has recently been through a nasty haircut (he was almost bald!) because he had a nasty rash that the vet and I discovered was brought on by food allergies (than aggravated and infected by ocean water and the shampoo I was using.) We had to get the meds right on his skin and I was washing him with a stinky medicated shampoo 2 times a day for a few weeks! 

His coat is starting to grow back in beautifully and while I was brushing him today I noticed the rash is coming back!! I called the vet and I have an appointment for tomorrow in the morning, but perhaps this is not an allergy thing? Does anyone recognize these spots? They are in his "armpits" on his front legs and all across his belly and groin region. He also has some weepy bloody sores on his back.

The antibiotics the vet gave us last time worked great, but I would like to know what this is or what is causing it! Anybody have any suggestions? Thanks in advance!

Aimee


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Staph???? Once it get a hold, it can be recurring. Micro-tek shampoo and antibiotics if that's it.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh gosh! Where would he have picked up staph? The ocean perhaps? Would it spread to Leonidas?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

poor boy. Let us know what vet will say,look nasty.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks like a trip to the Vet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Staph is a common skin infection in dogs and does not spread. Does need antibiotics and the micro-tek really helps not only the infection but the healing.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Believe me, I've just gone thru a horrendous staph infection with RustyDog, all dogs have staph, as do all people, it's just a part of physiology. If the immune system weakens it allows the staph to propogate and take hold. I posted a thread about the importance of having a thyroid test done to make sure everybodys furkids have a fully functioning thyroid. Please have a test done. If antibiotics are prescribed then also look at adding probiotics to help booster the immune systems. Rusty's was so bad he lost the ENTIRE top layer of skin (imagine a snake shedding) but luckily the skin specialist I took him too was able to save a majority of his hair- - - but still bald in spots. Thanks to a very special member here I've investigated the probiotics and enzyme treatments available and as soon as results from a punch biopsy are returned I'll be including both in the treatments and nutrition of my whole pack.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks just like the staph Beamer had. It's manageable though. My mistake was letting him swim in the pool and not fully drying him on his underside. Lesson learned. I hope Maximus (love his name btw!) feels better soon!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

It looks like it could be Staph.

Vito had a Staph infection, but it didn't look as bad as that. He had a lot of those lesions though. He has actually had the Staph infection twice. It has not returned in quite awhile.

It is not contagious, but correct me if I'm wrong...Staph is a normal bacteria that all dogs have, but only shows up when a dog's immune system is weakened.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sorry you had to go through so much with your pup! Thanks for sharing your story to help me! He had a full blood panel done last time he had these bumps(less that 2 months ago), and his thyroid (which is what I was most concerned about) came back totally normal. 

What I don't understand is why it keeps coming back, if it is staph? Is it because he has a weak immune system? Would probiotics help that? His eye is also weepy like last time, but he had a scratched cornea. How on earth are they related? I am so lost as to what the heck is going on with my baby. I am so greatful the vet fit me in for tomorrow! 

Thanks again for all the advice everyone! I am a bit frazzled. I've decided to just move in at the vet hospital and just pay rent.  Would make my life so much easier!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

It came on sudden this time. 2 days ago he was clean as a whistle. Today? Bumps, blood and redness.

The last time he had this was less that 2 months ago, and the antibiotics fixed it right up. (The vet didn't say it was staph though, she just said it was an infection)

Any suggestions (on top of the probiotics) that may help me boost his immune system? He has allergies and is on a limited ingredient diet so I do have to be careful with what he eats...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

There's been quite a few postings about it but I would have a thyroid specific test done. And if it comes back a "low normal" then that is low for a golden. Being in Hawaii, just as a guess btw, you could also find out if dogs are susceptable to terreoversacolor(spelling?) which is caused by minute organisms in the ocean over there - had a case of it when I lived there. I don't think it is, but, you might want to check.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Buck once brke ou very like that all on his tummy and groin and my vet said it was "contact dermtitis. AND Buck had gotten into my fencec flower bed and liad in my lantana. It is prickly and makes me itch some if I handle it to much. 

Hewa pt n aibitocis and I had to wash his affected area a couple of times a day with tht special shamoo--mas somthing or other. He heeled up, never got into the that bed again and never broke out again. Has your guy been laying in anything? Or hae you smapooed or put something different on carpets--or used somethign each time before te outbreak. By the way, o his back appeared to me to be a hot spot.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz had what looked just like that when a friend watched him while I was out of down and put him back in his crate damp after swimming.

Vet called it a bacterial infection. He was on antibiotics, we had to shave his crotch, he had a cone and I called him Fire Crotch for about a week.

I think keeping "hidden" areas like that dry after water sports is key to preventing outbreaks of fire crotch.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Ya know, I actually just posted pictures a few days ago of Maximus in a GIANT mud puddle at the dog park. Perhaps that is the cause? The timing fits perfectly, But what would cause his eyes to swell and get weepy? Would that also be the cause of the open sores on his back and hind lengs? I am going to see the vet tomorrow at noon, so hopefully she will give him antibiotics and something for his eyes!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Waiting with bated breath to hear what your vet had to say....

:crossfing that it's not so awful.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It looks like a big Hot Spot.

We will see them in the training dogs if we don't do our jobs cleaning them up and drying them off after putting them through a nasty pond. 

What happens is the sand, burrs, sticks and briars get into the wet coat and scuff the dog's skin. The scuzzy pond water is alive with lots of flora and fauna because it isn't treated tap water. 

If the dog stays soaked with scuzzy pond water and doesn't get dried off properly, you've created an environment perfect to grow bacteria and worse it's next to broken irritated skin. 

Give it a couple of hours of growing time and you're in for hot spots.


----------



## Milo the Goldie (Mar 10, 2014)

My dog has these reoccurring rashes. Took him to the vet a couple times for this problem and both times antibiotics were prescribed. The Vet never told us what caused this rash. We were also told to use Dermazole shampoo. Since this is recurring I wash the rash area with mild soap and apply Polysporin. It clears up after a few days. I too wonder why this rash and itchy bumps on his legs that after numerous visits to the Vet is presumed as an allergy that is nearly impossible to find the cause.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alohaaimee*

Alohaaimee

I would definitely have the vet looks at this and diagnose.


----------

